# Saudi



## mikeadelic (Jan 18, 2008)

Apologies for offending anyone placing a thread about Saudi in the Dubai forum.
Could any body point me in the right direction of any body recruiting for the Landbridge Project (the new railway across Saudi)

Thanks in advance

Mike


----------

